# "husband Broke" kills me......



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I think its because people in the horse world assume the husbands are fat and heavy beer drinking people with huge stomachs..:lol: so they are saying the horse can carry some weight


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Nah its more for those men in our lives who think horses are money pits and likely never been around a horse in their lives. So women buy their husband a nice dead broke horse to ride so they try and enjoy things a bit more.

I've honestly never lived anywhere that the horse world was predominantly male. Everywhere i've lived its been more women riders then men, especially in the english world.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I live in cowboy and rodeo country. The only time you see more men than women is at roping events. Even cutting is starting to draw more women. Trail riding is about even. At my old barn, there were three men who rode consistently out of 20-something boarders. At the barn I'm at now, we had one, but he just moved his horse home last month.

I've noticed around here that many women who ride have husbands who have not been around horses much. The husbands see their wives having fun and riding, or the wives want the husbands to join them, so they get a horse for them. Because said-husbands are usually absolute beginners, they need a quiet, safe, broke horse. If you know people are in the market for a certain type of horse for a certain type of rider, you market your horse toward those people. "Husband safe" is an eye-catching phrase.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Sometimes later in life/marriage husbands just decide it's better to join them than to beat them. So the wife goes on the hunt for a horse that absolutely won't hurt them when they decide to try riding. 

Agree with NBEventer, my horse experience throughout 30+ years has been 95% women. Even in equine college only 1 in 10 were men.

We were discussing this at the barn the other night (7 women, 2 men) and seemed to conclude that if a man is going to get involved with horses, it will be at a later age whereas girls who stay interested/in love with horses don't give it up except temporarily.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree with the OP that in many circles there are more men than women riding. I have always worked with more men than women with horses and other ag businesses. 

My own husband was a rough-string rider on ranches. I could only do a job on some of the horses he got in and I am better than average on stormy horses. I would not recommend many ride his "husband broke" horses. Not many wanted to, either.

Anyway, I think the sorority of female riders to the exclusion of males is a small club.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> Nah its more for those men in our lives who think horses are money pits and likely never been around a horse in their lives. So women buy their husband a nice dead broke horse to ride so they try and enjoy things a bit more.
> 
> I've honestly never lived anywhere that the horse world was predominantly male. Everywhere i've lived its been more women riders then men, especially in the english world.


^^^^^this --- all of it:lol::lol::lol:

While I did grow up with male school chums who also became trail riding cronies in our adult lives, we all were raised on working cattle farms with some horses on the side.

Once I graduated high school and went to work for Generous Motors wiring division, it was sheer dumb luck to run into a man that could tell the difference between a horse and a cow:shock:

If one of us gals met and married one of "those guys", we were calling our trail riding cronies to keep their ear to the ground for a safe & quiet horse the husband could ride.

Thus the morphed phrase "husband broke" or husband safe" that seems to be a huge burr under your saddle but, would be an even bigger burr under some husband's saddle if the wife wasn't considerate enough to find him a horse that knew a lot more than he did and was well mannered about it


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

at the boarding barns here, and some of the clubs, its more women riders for trails and english.
there are more males at ropings, team pennings, cutting and reining.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I think in the entire Maritimes there are 4 men that ride in the hunter/jumper and eventing circuit... and none on the dressage circuit. It is all women lol.

We have a decent amount of men in the western world here, but still more women then men. So "husband broke" is a very popular term here to say the least :lol:


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

I had seen the term a few times and chuckled, but then some lady called me the other night about a RMH I have that is as good a field trial horse as most weekend trailers will ever see, and it just burned my *** when she said, "well, is he husband broke?" I said, "excuse me", and she then began to essentially describe the horse in front of walmart my kid tosses a quarter into. 

It may have been the way she said it, coupled with the fact that she had no real clue what SHE was talking about, that just finally prompted me to let her know that this horse wasn't any longer for sale. 

I guess it never occurred to me that the average husband of someone into horses was that far out of it all.

Jim


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I only really speak from the Hunter/Jumper and Dressage world, but women definitely dominate those circles, at least here in Colorado.

I wouldn't really take offense to the term... I actually think it's kind of funny <3


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

It's called golf, camaraderie and the 19th hole.

I'm a man who prefers riding, horses and a bottle of water after a ride.

Each to his own.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The 'husband horse' phrase seemed to emerge at a time when mostly women took to owning horses either just for trail riding/hacking or local shows. A lot of them found they were good at it and over the years seem to have started to male their mark in the higher levels as well. Having a good safe horse for hubbie to ride along on meant he got involved & enjoyed what he was doing so didn't notice the huge hole in the bank account quite so much so it was important that the selected horse always made him look really good and never did anything to challenge him


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I agree that "husband safe" is a term similar to "bomb proof". I also find it annoying. My wife went 6 months without riding, then rode 3 times this weekend. This morning, she trotted a couple hundred yards on our "bomb proof" horse Trooper. I didn't tell her that Trooper is a "Wife Proof" horse, or "Bomb Proof". I said I was glad she felt comfortable enough, after an hour of riding, to try trotting.

Also - and this may just be my male personality - but I'd refuse to ride if my wife was an experienced rider who bought a "husband-proof" horse for me. I would find it condescending and belittling, and I would have no desire to be around a know-it-all wife belittling me at something I was new to doing.

When I bought Mia, she was supposed to be "perfect for a beginner". She was anything but...yet she may have been the right horse for me. Yes, I got hurt once and 5.5 years later it still nags me. We did uncounted spooks and spins. I picked up some bad habits out of defensiveness. But it was the challenge that made it fascinating. 

Today's ride was an hour. I neck reined her once, used an opening rein with two hands once to do a 180, and spent the rest of my ride with my hand resting on her withers, slack in the reins and steering with legs. That would be trivial for some, but it has taken us 6 years to get there and I wouldn't swear she would do so well tomorrow. Traveling the road from spook-monster to companion together has been a huge part of why I now enjoy riding!

A lot of men respond better to a challenge than to being babied. I'd much rather have my second ride include a "night latch" (or grab strap for some) and the need to stay on a bucking horse somehow than to have my smug wife riding alongside, telling her friends she bought me a "husband-proof" horse and that I may work my way up to a little jog someday! I would find that insufferable! I don't know what kind of husband most female riders have, but I wouldn't want to meet someone who was willing to ride a "husband-safe horse"...:evil:


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Since my husband thinks that riding is easy I would love to put him on something that wasn't "husband broke" per say. Yeah how about jumping up on my 5 year old and give it a whirl?? Husband broke is basically a dead broke, and very forgiving and willing horse. Personally I ride at a barn where my trainer is a guy, and I love it, as too many women in one place is usually nothing I want any part of. I always said that having a few men around is a good thing and balances out all the women hormones and drama. I would never board at a barn where it was strictly just women, thus I am somewhere right now by myself. In our local barrel club there is an older guy, my trainer and a younger boy probably in early teens who race. They have been far less than welcomed in the club and have had very rude and sexist comments directed at them unfortunately. Women can be wicked and in groups, without men around, they can be horrible.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm not allowed to use that term :lol: I'm in a relationship with a wonderfully talented horseman.

I don't like it anyway, but I believe it evolved because there is no longer a necessity to have the men on horseback. Before, there were a lot more ranches, a lot more men needing to go to work on a good horse, more men finding it a masculine sport to compete, more housewives and stay at home moms. In this 2014 though, there's less horses for work and more for recreation. This brings more women into it, looking for their hobby. 

As a woman, horses are what makes me, me. I have other things that I do but they are my primary and number one. I've had to babysit quite a few boyfriends through them, and no desire to ever do it again.

Some of the greatest horseman I know however, are men, and a lot of the western world here is male dominated still at high levels...Though, the women are coming up fast too.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I think the men who have posted are over-thinking it a bit. 

I don't think that it's a term that's meant to be belittling or anything like that. I agree with the posters who think it's a synonym of "bomb-proof". Someone looking for a nice, quiet horse for a family member or friend, not even necessarily a spouse, might find such terms helpful in finding what they're looking for. 



> ...but I'd refuse to ride if my wife was an experienced rider who bought a "husband-proof" horse for me. I would find it condescending and belittling, and I would have no desire to be around a know-it-all wife belittling me at something I was new to doing...But it was the challenge that made it fascinating..
> 
> .A lot of men respond better to a challenge than to being babied. I'd much rather have my second ride include a "night latch" (or grab strap for some) and the need to stay on a bucking horse somehow than to have my smug wife riding alongside, telling her friends she bought me a "husband-proof" horse and that I may work my way up to a little jog someday! I would find that insufferable! I don't know what kind of husband most female riders have, but I wouldn't want to meet someone who was willing to ride a "husband-safe horse"...


To a riding beginner, I think it's safe to say that what may seem easy to us would be very challenging to them. With a beginner it's important to build up confidence, and you're not going to get someone to love riding by out-horsing them simply so they can feel prideful. 

I find it curious that the term bothers you so much. If someone put beginning children on a "kid-proof" horse, would you find that condescending to the children? I would simply think it was common sense to match the level of the rider with a safe horse. 

The fact that "husband" happens to be the word used just reflects the growing number of women in the sport, and the declining number of men. 

I find your description of a second ride including bucking insane, to be frank. I would be much more upset with my husband if he decided a bucking horse was an appropriate challenge for a beginner than if he got me a "wife-proof" horse! 

Why wouldn't you want to meet someone willing to ride such a horse? Let me describe them to you:

*Beginner, perhaps lacking in confidence, looking for a safe and enjoyable ride. 

Are you thinking something more along the lines of this? 

*Pansy who hates hard things, shrieking harpy of a wife. 

I see you put your wife on a horse appropriate for her confidence. Despite any terms used or not used to describe Trooper, it seems like a good decision. My question is, what would the problem be with telling her he was bomb-proof? I personally wouldn't feel bad about that, I would feel safe. 

Honestly, there's no need for someone's pride to be so easily bruised. Horses are often humbling, and there's no shame in saying someone needs or wants a been-there, done-that horse, whether that person is a husband or someone else. 

TL;DR: "Husband-proof" is reflective of the number of women in the sport, is not a bad term, and it would probably be "wife-proof" if riding was still a male-dominated sport.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

bsms--Aren't there a lot of women who also "respond better to a challenge than being babied"? xD That's not a gender thing, it's an individual thing.

Boyfriend would be perfectly happy with something dubbed as "Husband Safe" because he's not particularly into horses, and--though he appreciates challenges in other aspects of his life--isn't particularly interested in a challenging horse. Again, this just depends on the individual.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

bsms said:


> I agree that "husband safe" is a term similar to "bomb proof". I also find it annoying. My wife went 6 months without riding, then rode 3 times this weekend. This morning, she trotted a couple hundred yards on our "bomb proof" horse Trooper. I didn't tell her that Trooper is a "Wife Proof" horse, or "Bomb Proof". I said I was glad she felt comfortable enough, after an hour of riding, to try trotting.
> 
> Also - and this may just be my male personality - but I'd refuse to ride if my wife was an experienced rider who bought a "husband-proof" horse for me. I would find it condescending and belittling, and I would have no desire to be around a know-it-all wife belittling me at something I was new to doing.
> 
> ...


The term was invented for men like MY (ex) hubby, who can fall off a Wal-Mart horse when it isn't running........


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

My husband, who grew up on a farm with draft horses and cows, ASKED me to find him a husband broke horse. Because he wants to relax when he is riding and not worry about the horse being scared of its own shadow, and in hunting season he wants to be able to shoot off the back of his horse.

He is the first to admit that while he is totally comfortable with horses on the ground, he is not confident in his ability on their backs.

Not every man that is a beginner feels like they need to prove a point by attempting suicide on a horse that is miles above their ability *eyeroll*


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Another thing.... In my 16 years of teaching horseback riding, I have NEVER had a student, be it a child or adult male, or female, be insulted when I told them I was putting them on my dead broke bomb proof beginner horse. They actually would THANK ME for putting them on the quiet bomb proof horse because they want to learn how to ride properly, not learn out of a book written in the middle ages.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

To me, husband broke means two things. Big and safe. I nearly got killed trying to buy one of these for my husband.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I think if the term WAS "wife proof" there would be a lot of women on here complaining.

Though those who use the term probably don't have this intentions, the term is sexist and degrading.

When help my hubby look for a horse, I will search for a horse that is not green and has experience on trail. If someone markets a horse as "bomb proof," I usually pass over the ad because there is no such thing as a bomb proof horse. If "husband proof" means bomb proof I guess there is no such thing as that, either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

There is bomb proof horses. Of course every horse is going to react at some point. Its a given seeing as they are living, breathing creatures. However there are horses that are seriously unflappable and their biggest reaction might be a bit of a jump or spin. So I wouldn't pass over something that says bomb proof because there are horses that are as close to bomb proof as you can get, and that is generally these horses.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Suppose I told y'all I was going to look for a "wife-proof car" - one with very simplistic controls, automatic only, very little power, and nothing to bother herself over...wouldn't that sound pretty rude and condescending to you? It would to me, and my wife of 27 years would tear my head off if I had that attitude toward her.

I think a lot of experienced riders "over-think" it. If you are aware of how light and responsive a horse can be, and if you are comfortable using leg cues and seat cues and rarely touching the reins, then it is tempting to put that level of complexity on all riding.

However, when I visited some ranches in my youth, decades before I bought Mia and tried to learn about riding, I was put on a horse that might bolt and given instructions similar to this:

1 - To go right, move your hand with the reins to the right. To go left, move your hands with the reins to the left.

2 - To go faster, squeeze with your legs. If he doesn't go faster, kick him hard and harder.

3 - To slow down, pull back on the reins. To slow more, pull harder. If you aren't trying to stop, keep slack in the reins.

4 - If he bucks or bolts, grab the horn and hang on. If you are still on when he stops, you win.

Then we went riding. I had my first bolt on one of those visits. One old cowboy had told me that if the horse won't turn when you pull his nose, then try kicking his outside shoulder - the horse would move away from the pressure. That bit of advice kept us from going thru a barbed wire fence when the horse bolted with his nose at my knee.

That obviously is not a high level of riding. But for a lot of guys (and some gals, certainly!), that is enough to get started. Add a bucking strap, and a lot of folks will be able to stay on (western) and start learning.

You probably don't want a highly trained or very sensitive horse for the beginner - and I would strongly prefer the term "beginner's horse" to "husband-safe", which assumes the husband is either helpless or stupid, like a male version of Lucy Ricardo. But with some modest precautions, green + green will not always equal black & blue. My one injury came on my one real 'fall' - when my horse exploded during a dismount. I landed on my back on a rock, and it is still tender 5.5 years later. Other than that, sometimes with the help of a bucking strap, I've stayed on. I've screwed things up and learned. When possible, I try to learn from books instead of by experience, but some things eventually need to happen to your rump for full appreciation.

There was a point where I realized I was getting myself and Mia both into deep waters, so I took an 8 month break from riding her. During that time, I took lessons and practiced riding on the much mellower Trooper - but it was with the goal of upping my game so I could ride Mia. Then Mia got a few months of professional training before the trainer backed her for a few minutes, and I took over riding the next day.

Riding became a challenge. Lots of men respond better to a challenge than to being babied. And as Zexious points out, a lot of women do too! I could never have learned to ride on a lunge line because I would have walked away after the first or second lesson and never touched a horse again. If I had started on a "Steady Eddie" horse, I would never have progressed beyond the basics...and probably have quit riding within a few months.

The term "husband's horse" is demeaning to the male as a male. "Beginner's horse" acknowledges a simple fact - a beginner of either sex has different needs in a horse than a top rider. Heck, those of us who aren't exactly beginners but who will never be experts have different needs as well.

I loathe folks who put down their spouses, particularly in public. I view marriage as a team effort, and you build a team up by building your teammates up, not be putting them down. My wife, who rides 6 times a year if she needs it or not, doesn't need a "wife's horse". She needs a horse who knows the basics, who generally likes humans and who is not prone to bolting. That describes a pretty good beginner's horse, though - not a "Wife's horse". :evil:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I haven't seen anyone put down their husbands. I know for a fact my husband flat out tells me he needs a quiet horse because he isn't a confident rider and doesn't know what he is doing. I just repeated what he told me.

As for the "wife proof car" comment. I for one would love a wife proof car. And I don't find the term degrading at all. 

People make things far to "political" in terminology these days. Seriously. There is nothing degrading.

It doesn't say all men need a "beginner horse" usually when I see the husband broke comment it refers to a bigger built horse that is the trail riding steady eddy. Nothing harmful in that comment at all. No different then saying a pony is "kid proof".

Men need to learn to tuck their precious egos aside. 

I've seen plenty of sale ads for show hunters with "Perfect ladies horse" and no one gets up in arms over that. Usually refers to a dainty horse with a fine build that is a quiet mind.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

9 times out of 10, where you see the "husband safe" statement is in sale ads for trail horses. Let's face it, in regards to just riding for the fun of riding, women outnumber men now. In working and training sports/competition, men still basically dominate, but women are much more involved than we used to be.

IME, most women who plunk around on trails or enter low level local shows, as others have said, generally have a hubby that knows little or nothing about horses. So, those "husband safe" horses are geared to that type of family.

Personally, I don't use the term (maybe because I don't have a husband and if I did, he would have to be a decent horseman), but I don't find it condescending either. To me, a horse is "beginner safe" or they're not.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

NBEventer said:


> ...Men need to learn to tuck their precious egos aside...


If I put up an ad saying I had a horse for sale "so safe and so calm that even a woman can ride him", I'd bet a lot of female egos would be put on public display pretty quick...


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Like I said, I see plenty of sale ads advertising horses as "the perfect ladies horse" or "ideal ladies mount". I don't see anyone throwing a fit over those ads. I see them all the time.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This is going back to the green on green debate, and is about as pointless, why try and get rid of useful terms.

Husband horse = I'm interested, I'm expecting a big solid well made up horse, up to my weight and my current level of expertise and bravery.

Ideal Ladies Mount = I'm not reading any further, not going to have the substance I need.

Suit teenager = to small and too quick

Kiddies mount = Maybe I should go look see for the grandbabies.

Bomproof, lead him here and let me see.


Green, ahhh there's the one, what is green I wonder.


=============================================

I choose not to see it as any derogatory term, it is a useful descriptor that paints the horse I expect to see.

Oh and about trucks, the boys are currently shopping for a farm truck, in the UK HGV, not sure what you guys call it, you know BIG truck, Volvo, I am not at all upset that they are describing it as Mother friendly, not sure as I want to take my air brake test and get a full licence, but the automatic gears makes it Granny friendly to me, I can see me driving it at home here, where the 18 gears and a splitter on the last truck, nope beyond this old woman.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Hubby is looking to buy us a nice sized tractor for moving round bales, plowing in the winter, dragging trees out of the woods etc... one of the sales pitches that was recently used was "so easy to drive even your wife will enjoy driving it" I stood up and screamed "SOLD!" :lol: I was not offended AT ALL and I can drive our big ol Massey that is from the 60's and you need to perform a series of voodoo spells and dances and a couple taps with a magical wand to get it to go anywhere.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

So, how about having this thread go 'live', via posting current sale ads featuring horses said to be, husband safe, bomb proof, kid safe, ....

Of course, now I'll have to look at some horse for sale ads, what a shame :wink:


----------



## MinervaELS (Mar 4, 2014)

At my boarding/training barn of around 100 horses, there are two male riders. Both are Saddlebred trainers and ride because they are paid to train the horses. The other two trainers are women. All of the boarders? Women. :lol: And it's like that everywhere here. There is a woman who moved to the small barn at the end of the road and bought a "husband horse," so I do see them riding from a distance now and then. That is the extent of my experience with male riders.

Sadly, I have never in my life encountered any male remotely close to my own age (I'm 25 now) that rides or is even interested in horses. I suppose there are a few, somewhere, but I long ago realized that this is simply a largely female-dominated hobby/sport/activity. At the very top levels of competition it seems a bit more equal (speaking mostly of the English side of things) but obviously I'm not BFFs with the famous male eventers and jumpers. :lol: My other main hobby, keeping saltwater reef aquariums, is a predominantly male hobby. I like both and like the people involved in both.  Actually, one of the reasons that I like being on the forums is that there are some male riders around here, which is obviously quite different to me.

As for the term "husband broke" itself, I hadn't heard it before but find it hilarious. Obviously the implication is that the husbands are *not *horse people. My trainer's Thoroughbred is a professionally trained eventer/dressage horse that had been bought by a woman with big aspirations but not a lot of time. His new job became allowing her husband to clamber onto him bareback with a beer in one hand and amble around for a while, neck reining. That, I think, is a standard of "husband broke" that a lot of _non-horse_ husbands could appreciate! Hardly any equipment needed and one hand free for the beer. :lol:


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I guess I am the minority here, I am a guy, 30 never even was near a horse till I was over 18, grew up in the city, had no horsey friends, and I am the one who bought a horse and wants to ride, don't know what drew me to them, most of my family worked in the auto industry, one day I was talking to a coworker, and she told me she rode to relieve stress, as she knew I was going through a rough patch, so I decided to give it a go, and here I am today..lol


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I never heard of it until a few years ago when I was looking to buy a horse. I saw it in a lot of "horse wanted" adds. When I found out what it meant, I thought it was hilarious. Growing up, the numbers were about even. As a young adult, it was mostly men, riding hot horses or rough stock events. Spent many years raising a family and only dabbling in horses marginally, and didn't notice one way or another. Now that I'm back into it, most seem to be women. Most of them seem to be new to the game themselves. Kinda like anything else in this world. If you don't like it, don't buy one.

I do recall reading a post from a youngster in this forum saying her boyfriend competes in rough stock events in the high school rodeo, but doesn't know how to ride a horse. Thought that was right curious.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Husband proof, wife proof, bombproof, kid-proof...pretty much all the same thing I think. As others have said, husband-safe is reflecting the number of women riders in the sport because often times they are the ones that want their usually non-horsey husbands to ride. 

Labels are labels. People like to label things; it's a natural thing. Don't get ruffled feathers about a whatever-proof horse UNLESS the horse isn't whatever-proof. 

Now, the term I HATE when talking about horses is "can take a joke!" SERIOUSLY?!?!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

NBEventer said:


> Like I said, I see plenty of sale ads advertising horses as "the perfect ladies horse" or "ideal ladies mount". I don't see anyone throwing a fit over those ads. I see them all the time.


I've bookmarked the horse ads on Craigslist for Tucson and Phoenix, and review them several times a week. In 6 years I've yet to see a horse advertised as "_the perfect ladies horse_". If I did, I'd buy it because:

*A Perfect Lady's Horse would only fart downwind, if at all, and silently.

A Perfect Lady's Horse would never put its nostril's next to my neck immediately before sneezing, covering my back and arm in goo.

A Perfect Lady's Horse would not sneeze so hard in my direction that it would threaten to tear my T-shirt off from the blast.

A Perfect Lady's Horse would never, EVER let her tail hairs get sucked up her anus, so that her rider would need to stand next to her rear and extract long green tail hairs with a hoof pick while she stared back with an offended expression on her face.

A Perfect Lady's Horse would pick her own feet twice daily, ridden or not.*

The only problem is that "A Perfect Lady's Horse" would also not want to be seen in the company of a chubby old guy in a $3 T-shirt who puts a can of cold beer up on the saddle and threatens to kill her if she spills it while he mounts...so I'd better stick with Mia.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Horses For Sale on Island Horses, Vancouver Island BC



> Photo Finegan is a 16 hand, 11 year old Thoroughbred waiting for a loving home. *He would be a wonderful ladies riding horse* and has shown up to 3'6. He is safe and fun but suits a pleasure home. Trailers, bathes, stands for farrier and likes the trails. Please contact Andrea at (778)-977-5549 for more information.


Horses For Sale - Knight's Gate Hanoverians



> 2004 Hanoverian/Thoroughbred (unregistered)
> 16.1hh, seal bay mare by Donnerross out of Shey (dam Registered as "Catch This Fool")
> 
> RECENTLY REDUCED! $6,500
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SwnAb0TCvQ



> For Sale - A Full Boquet, 1998 AQHA Sorrel Mare by A Full Colonel
> *The perfect ladies horse*, kind and talented, she can do many things and will teach you a ton!
> (805) 239-0042



Should I keep going? I have lots more, just from a simple google search :wink:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

MinervaELS said:


> That, I think, is a standard of "husband broke" that a lot of _non-horse_ husbands could appreciate! Hardly any equipment needed and one hand free for the beer. :lol:



YUP, my sort of horse exactly


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I just checked Craigslist - Columbus, searched farm and garden for the word husband and found 6 listings.

2 are husband/child safe or friendly
1 is currently a husband horse who does great with kids
1 could be a husband horse with only a little more training
1 wants to trade her horse for a husband/kid safe horse. 
(I am musing over the implication that she would trade for a husband, or trade for a kid safe horse.)
1 has to sell because her husband says so.


*Reg AQHA Gelding - Husband/Youth Safe! - $2500 (Old Washington) *
!!REDUCED $2500!!! Big AQHA Gelding. 16HH. Solid built. No past injuries or lameness issues. Lots of bone. Big feet (size 2 shoes). Anyone can ride this gelding. V*ery much husband/child friendly.* Neck reins, backs, etc. Ride in rope halter, no issues or hang ups. Rides alone or with others. Crosses water, mud, ditches, logs, etc. I use him to pony colts off of. Have swung a rope off of him and tracked cattle a few times (would make a nice head horse with proper training). Super nice open/4H type horse. Have started him on the barrel pattern (he will never be a 1D horse, but he will be fun and honest). Does not need to be ridden every day. Easy to saddle/bridle. leads. loads. hauls. ties. great for vet/farrier. UTD on worming/farrier/etc. If you're looking for a big, honest, sound, reliable horse look no further. Need to buy a vehicle or else this gelding would never leave my property. - Please message me private or text/call

Pasted from <Reg AQHA Gelding - Husband/Youth Safe!> 

Gunner is a 5yr old appendix gelding. Dark bay almost black in color when not sun bleached. Stands 15.2 at the withers and 15.3 at the hip. Is up to date on shots, farrier and teeth and has a current coggins. Just had 60 days under saddle and was picking up the basics very well. Lunges well, picks up feet, blankets, leads well, loads. Does well in a herd and gets along with all other livestock. Loves attention and is a complete sweetheart. I need to focus more on my current project and would like to see him go to a home more suited for him. Would be a great 4-H horse or *husband horse with only a little more training and miles* put on him. 

Pasted from <5 year old appendix gelding> 

Arwen is a thoroughbred paint cross, I would put her more on the paint side, very laid back. She is 14 years old who stands 15hh. She is solid bay with some chrom. 

Sound never lame, loads, clips, ties and stands great for the farrier. 

*Proven packer with kids, even a husband safe horse*. She was used in a lesson program. Very willing and kind, not rude at all. Ridden in a basic french link snaffle. Loves to jump, just point and shoot for the beginner and not to hot for a more advanced rider.

She would make a lovely Pony Club mount or Event Horse. 

Asking $3,500.00 Price will go up with further training. 

Please email me with any questions or for pictures. 

Thank you at looking at Arwen. 

Pasted from <TB/Paint mare for sale *eventer> 


Tennessee Walker Gelding for sale. 15.1 hands. Loves people and easy to handle, but does need an experienced rider. *Husband said I have too many horses and need to sell one.* Contact Sandy at

Pasted from <Tennessee Walker Gelding For Sale> 




I have a 9 year old register Quarter Horse Zip Loose J Bar gelding broke to ride and drive. Was broke by the amish for the roads. He is a beautiful gray approximately 15.3 hands stocky build. Used mostly for trials just a little to much energy for me. Asking $1,500.00 obo or *would trade for a husband/kid safe horse.* 

Pasted from <Quarter Horse Rides and Drives> 

Kahli is a smooth riding registered TWH mare. She is 21 years young!! Has a lot of miles left in her and perfect for a family or new rider. Strong and in good health, current on feet trim (no shoes) and* is currently a husband horse.* Does great with kids too. Trail horse, good on the road, and very pretty. I would call her a blue roan but she looks mostly black. Blaze and four tall socks. Has some white throughout body too. Well marked and great personality. No trades. 

Pasted from <Smooth TWH for sale>


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That's a good game, in Saskatchewan, 2 ads that have 'Husband' in the livestock section.

Aged gelding as a confidence booster | livestock for sale | Saskatoon | Kijiji

Looking for a gelding to serve as a confidence booster for my husband. Ideally I need something that is less forward moving and isn't much for spooking or bolting. Please email with what you have and what you would be asking.

4 Year Old Reg. Thoroughbred Mare | livestock for sale | Saskatoon | Kijiji


16 HH black very flashy Thoroughbred mare for sale due to being too dainty, light and has too much get up and go for my husband (he's more of an easy go type of rider)and I have my hands full with my own retired Thoroughbred. She has great ground/farrier manners, sound, straight, correct leg, healthy clean feet, very curious and in-your-pocket type. Unfortunitely, I don't have her papers. She has been retired from the track for almost a year. I'd like to see her go to an experienced rider as she has lots of energy, and would be loved and kept as a forever horse and brought to her full potential. She'd make a killer barrel racer (or any other speed sport) but also would excel as an english mount. I don't want her to go to waste as she is young and eager to learn. She is located near Luseland, SK


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I thought this thread was going to be about a $broke$ husband, he he he!!!
After we get em hooked they are! 😉
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm not going to go into what "husband horse" might mean... I think that's been covered. Why it is used now?

When I was a kid and teen, there were a lot of guys into horses. Then 16 came along, and a lot of the girls were more interested in the boys with cars than the boys with horses. Fast forward a few more years, and (in my day) they guys were expected to focus on the career, bringing home enough money to support the mortgage (women were working, but the pay gap was a lot bigger back then), etc. Their focus changed. 

Girls, as they became women, might have had to work, raise kids, etc., but we were allowed to continue our love affair with the horse. Didn't mean we got to have one, but we could sometimes get away for an hour's trail ride, or lessons. Again, fast forward a few years. Because we never gave up our passions, and pursued those passions when we could, AND because other traditionally masculine hobbies were generally frowned on.

When hobbies could become realities, a lot of men has transferred their affections to things with motors, or golf, or boats/fishing, or guns, or.... 

Just my thoughts.


My ex grew up with horses and loved to handle them on the ground and was willing to let me spend my share of our disposable income on them. He chose to spend his on antique/classic cars. Now, I love me a 32 Ford with a flat-head V8, but given the same amount of $ to spend, I'm going to buy another horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There aren't quite as many available in my neck of the woods. Ranch and roping horses out the wazoo, but not too many "hubby proof" critters to be had.

Not a bad looking horse here.
Husband & Kid Safe Missouri Fox Trotter


> Merlin (barn name) is from the award winning Boss Man line of Missouri Fox Trotters. He was trained by the trainers at the well known 4Ps Ranch using Clinton Anderson's methods. I purchased Merlin because I needed a bombproof horse for my boyfriend's grandchildren to ride. Merlin fit the bill to a "T", no matter what they tried he would calmly correct them and carry on. I was especially proud of him when a terrified special needs teenager decided to conquer her fear of horses, and decided to climb onto his back. Merlin didn't miss a beat, she was hanging onto the saddle horn for dear life and Merlin acted like he had the most precious cargo on his back. Needless to say she is now in love with my big Honey Roan and he will always be apart of her fondest memories. Merlin does have one other talent, if needed he can pull a buggy.


Wish they would have actually posted pictures of this one.
2001 AQHA Buckskin Mare



> 2001 AQHA Buckskin Mare
> "Colonels Star"
> ~Beautiful, eye-catching Mare. Been there, done that... roping, trails, barrel racing, play days, parades, etc. Kid friendly. Husband safe. Stands, Loads, baths, easy to catch. No bad habits. Great beginner horse. If you can sit a horse, you can ride her. She has a nice set of papers and has had 2 babies. She breeds and carries easily. Good mother, too. Last pic is of one of her babies.
> 
> ~Currently being used as a beginners lessons horse for kids. Also being used in LSC play days by a 12yo girl. Knows all the play day events. UTD on everything... coggins, shots, wormer, chiro, teeth. Does not wear shoes, nice hard hooves. Easy keeper.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

One in my area. Said it would make a great husband horse, is dead broke and has a pic with someone standing on the horse. Three of my pet peeves in one ad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

While my guy would need a "husband horse" (literally. When we first got together my mare sneezed and I think he cleared the six foot fence without touching it after me pushed me into her so I got ate first. Too bad I couldn't make HIM a jumper! :lol: ) but he has never been around them before me. He is doing MUCH better now! 

I think it depends on where you go. Here it's about 50/50. Western Pleasure, Showmanship, Barrels - it's mostly girls. Reining, Cutting, Working Cow - it's mostly guys. 
Most trainers I find are men. And call me out, but I think I'd rather send my horse (which I am) to a male trainer then a female one. I'm not entirely sure of the reasoning, but just that I feel better with that idea. And not any guy, mind you. This guy had MAJOR success with his show string this year at the highest level. 

So I guess husband proof is for all you wussies. :lol: 
Kidding! I would much rather find some strapping young lad to ride the buck out of my horse any day...


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> While my guy would need a "husband horse" (literally. When we first got together my mare sneezed and I think he cleared the six foot fence without touching it after me pushed me into her so I got ate first. Too bad I couldn't make HIM a jumper! :lol: ) but he has never been around them before me. He is doing MUCH better now!
> 
> I think it depends on where you go. Here it's about 50/50. Western Pleasure, Showmanship, Barrels - it's mostly girls. Reining, Cutting, Working Cow - it's mostly guys.
> Most trainers I find are men. And call me out, but I think I'd rather send my horse (which I am) to a male trainer then a female one. I'm not entirely sure of the reasoning, but just that I feel better with that idea. And not any guy, mind you. This guy had MAJOR success with his show string this year at the highest level.
> ...


LOL you know i was thinking about this the other day, because I'm sending my 3 year old out for training this winter, and she's going to a male trainer, ive looked into some female trainers, but i dunno it just didn't feel right, and like you I'm not sure of the reasoning. 

Im in the middle of BC and I'd say its about 50/50 to.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NorthernHorse said:


> LOL you know i was thinking about this the other day, because I'm sending my 3 year old out for training this winter, and she's going to a male trainer, ive looked into some female trainers, but i dunno it just didn't feel right, and like you I'm not sure of the reasoning.
> 
> Im in the middle of BC and I'd say its about 50/50 to.


Wierd, eh? Because I used to train myself. When you figure it out, let me know!
That's where my guy is going... All the way to BC :shock:


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> Wierd, eh? Because I used to train myself. When you figure it out, let me know!
> That's where my guy is going... All the way to BC :shock:


Lol yeah I've never sent out any horse either, this is a first for me. I dunno i know for me i find it easier to talk to men in person over females, that might be a part of it. The trainer im using is actually my neighbour across the road, so ill be able to see cinder quite a bit, and he said once he gets her ready to trail ride and get her outta the arena, I can ride over there on Mr. old faithful and tag along with him


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, I love my trainer, but she trains the people, and CAN train horses, but is is her man who puts hours on horses, and he is totally awesome to watch.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

When I was a kid I remember many ads that claimed good for ladies, can't remember the exact wording, but the way I took it was much the same as 'husband horse' now (which I never saw then). I didn't find it offensive. I don't see either term much now, but even though I love to window shop, I rarely read the ad (because I'm only looking, not buying). If I were shopping and I needed a good beginner horse I would probably look at ads that said 'husband safe, child safe, beginner safe, etc.', it's not all I would look at/for, but it 'might' catch my eye. But I'm not a husband, and don't have one. It's not a term I have ever used, or even thought about till reading this thread.

When I was a kid, most the other kids were girls, but the adults were probably 50/50. Most the husband/wife riders I know now are equally experienced, even though it does seem to be slightly more of the wife's thing for most of them. I guess it's still 50/50, more of one or the other depending on the area, we're mostly western here. Barrels are very popular here, and it's definitely dominated by women. Chuck wagon racing is also big, and there are a lot of men in that, although it's still probably 50/50. Roping, mostly men.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I haven't read through the whole thread, just the first page so far. 

Anyway, I think that woman have dominated the horse world since cars, motorcycles, atv's, and such have come along. Guys want speed, power, noise and the adrenaline rush. I'm not saying that gals don't but guys, besides those that do rodeos, don't see it with horses. 

I also think that with the changing roles with both women and men, not trying to be stereotypical, from when horses were essential for working on a ranch and women did more of the house work to both being out of the house working and horses not being essential, that made a big change in women becoming dominant in riding. 

Just look at the ratio of women to men on here. I wouldn't doubt that it is close to 95% women to 5% men. 

Of the guys that I do know that own horses, very few board them at a stable. Most have them at their own property. The horses that are at a stable are likely owned/rode by women. The husband horse term has come about from the women's husband's not being as familiar with horses and riding, mainly for the inexperienced husband. I am a husband and don't see it as a bad term.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Of the guys that I do know that own horses, very few board them at a stable. Most have them at their own property. The horses that are at a stable are likely owned/rode by women. The husband horse term has come about from the women's husband's not being as familiar with horses and riding, mainly for the inexperienced husband. I am a husband and don't see it as a bad term.
_Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE]


This is a true statement, and while I agree with most of what has been said here, by both sides of the discussion, I think what rubs me the most about this whole situation, was that the woman I spoke to went from telling me about her lesson horse to telling me she needed a "husband broke" horse.

I tend to see this statement made almost entirely by women who have either never owned a horse and are taking lessons, or they have just bought their first horse and know it all......

Jim


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I have seen all the terms mentioned in ads over the years, but the best one that I've seen simply stated "If you're tired of spending your evenings in the ER, this is the horse for you."


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

NBEventer said:


> Nah its more for those men in our lives who think horses are money pits and likely never been around a horse in their lives. So women buy their husband a nice dead broke horse to ride so they try and enjoy things a bit more.


Yep! I just did that with my hubby. Found him a not-so-dead-head-horse, but beginner safe and he loves riding now :lol:


----------



## david in md (Jun 13, 2013)

Think it depends on the area. Working horses and racing seem to be dominated by men while pleasure horses are dominated by women. Except for racing stables there are very few working horses here so its basically a womans sport. I'm a husband and I enjoy riding with my daughter. Wife and son have other interests. I don't take offense to the term husband safe. At home our most laid back, broke horse is the "wife safe" horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

bsms--Frankly, I'd be down for a car that was "wife safe" xD I will always own automatics, even when I go shopping for that hot sports car that's on my shopping list. There's nothing wrong with acknowledging that women aren't as prominent in the car scene, and generally don't know as much as men.
Again, this is just a generalization to make things easily for everyone. It doesn't hold true to every couple. I am way more into cars than Boyfriend, but that term wouldn't bother me at all.

Also, for the record, "Wife-safe" /is/ a sales term.. just like "Kid-Friendly." Many times the three terms will be used in conjunction with each other.

This just seems like a silly thing to get bent out of shape over xD


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I was at a fall fair this past weekend. The light horse show section had 2 males competing, the rodeo was all males except for the barrel racers and a few junior ropers, the heavy horse section was all male except one. The pony chuck wagon drivers were all men, the pony chariot racers were all men except one or two, mini horse driving was all elderly ladies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I sometimes think I might be suicidal - I'm looking for a horse. I see ads for "dead-broke", "husband-safe," "kid-safe," "ladies horse," "bomb-proof," and I skip right over them.

I see a three year old stallion, green broke, and I put it on my "go look" list. 

May not seem too odd except that I'm 56 and have been "away" from raising and training horses for 15 years. 

Okay, I'm not totally suicidal. I don't want a horse that won't challenge me, but I'm also not quite crazy enough to climb onto a guaranteed bucking machine.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, Change, I'm not so different from you. Whenever I see anything that implies well broke, I just keep on looking unless I'm looking for someone else.

When I look to buy a horse, I want something that is, at _most_, halter broke. I hate riding/training horses that have had another rider before me because I generally end up having to undo a bunch of stuff before I can get them to where I want them to start....and they never seem quite as good as the ones that nobody else has ever ridden.

Heck, the last 5 horses I got (only 1 of whom I actually paid money for...a whopping $125 LOL), only 1 had ever even been handled. He was gift from some friends, a really broke 12 year old QH. Nice horse, but not my type so I gave him to my nephew when his horse died. Dobe was a 3 year old unhandled stud, Rafe was born on my place, Taz I got when he was a weanling and had been handled but knew nothing at all including how to lead, and Talyn was completely and totally feral when I got her as a yearling.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

usandpets said:


> Anyway, I think that woman have dominated the horse world since cars, motorcycles, atv's, and such have come along. Guys want speed, power, noise and the adrenaline rush.


I dunno - that seems even more stereotypical than the "husband horse" thing  For the record, I'm a guy, and while speed's ok, I'm more into efficiency than power ("Simplify, then add lightness"), noise is a big no-no, and I've gotten as much of an adrenaline rush with horses as anything.

I do think the husband thing is true, though, at least outside the working horse world. In fact, the only reason I got suckered into riding in the first place is because the husband of my riding partner wouldn't ride, but was getting nervous about her riding alone. I've yet to actually ride with another male, though I've seen a very few out on the trails.

I think I would prefer a "husband broke" horse myself - indeed, that's what I thought I was getting. I don't mind challenges, but I'd rather they were of the "finish 25 mile trail ride" sort, rather than the "how long can you stay on the bolting, bucking horse?" kind


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I just wish my husband was broke!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Amongst ourselves (definitely not for advertising purposes) we call them 'Dummy Proof'. This is not gender specific and pretty well describes a gentle horse that any non-experienced rider will be safe on. 

For ad purposes, we describe one like this as: *"User friendly, will go just about anywhere that just about anyone points his head, is not hunting boogers and stays broke when turned out, over-fed or under ridden." * This is not as demeaning a 'dummy proof' or 'husband broke' but gets the idea across.

We still live in a part of the Country where many men ride horses for a living. I was the only woman training horses for many years. We used to all laugh when my husband would tell people "Even my wife can ride him". I was taking in and retraining spoiled horses when he met me and breaking about 50 head a year back then.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I just wish my husband was broke!



Mine might get accidentally broken if he doesn't smarten up, notice to ladies, best get the round penning and tying to the patience pole done early on, they are hard to break when they are older.

SMROBS, I so need to find a haulier to bring Angel down to you!

My horse shopping now is easy, see a horse think "what would my trainer say?" Most of the time she would kill me, so Gibbs and me it is!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Cherie said:


> We used to all laugh when my husband would tell people "Even my wife can ride him". I was taking in and retraining spoiled horses when he met me and breaking about 50 head a year back then.


LOL! one of the oldest tricks around is to take a 6 - 9 year old kid who's been riding since before she could walk and can stick like a tick to anything with hair and put her on a rank horse in the auction ring.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I just wish my husband was broke!


I can straighten out a bronc and can't even get the old man to put the toilet seat down. Geesh!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Lol what is "hunting boogers?"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

How can we break a husband? Still listening!

Oops we're talking about horses?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Lol what is "hunting boogers?"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Looking for monsters to pop out of the bushes (ie. looking for things to spook at). 

My 4 yr old still hunts for boogers. :lol:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Back on the main topic, maybe it's because I'm a girl, but if I saw an ad for a husband safe horse, that would be the type of horse I would go look at. I would take it as being a horse that is beginner friendly and push-button.

Maybe I am in the minority, but I'm not really looking for a challenge. Just nice relaxing trail rides. If I want to make it more exciting, I will canter. But I don't want my horse to challenge me, I want my horse to be fun.

Actually, I think it's sad there really aren't "ladies horses" anymore. Not from a size perspective, because I am overweight and need a bigger horse. But from a temperment and training perspective, I would definitely like to see some "ladies horses." To me, it is a horse with manners and with minimal rank behavior. I can dig that!

I want my horse to be my trail companion, not a challenge to see if I can overcome.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hardly any male riders around here. They are like celebrities. They love it!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm one of the very few male riders around here, but no one treats me like a celebrity. I wonder why...don't celebrities have beer guts?

Maybe they are all too busy looking at my horse. 

THAT'S the reason! :wink:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've seen horses sold as 'granny safe', 'even your grannie could ride it', ridden by a grandmother'
Never trust those!!!


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

^^^Haha, a pretty arab is always worth looking at. And Mia seems like an old friend after reading so many of your graphic descriptions of your combined adventures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Sorry, haven't read the whole thread yet, just wanted to comment on the initial topic.

To me when I see the term "husband broke" I don't think its meant to be geared towards all men or husbands. Just those husbands who have a horse crazy wife and might get roped into riding once in a while but would never otherwise sit on a horse if left to their own devices. So the wife is most likely doing the horse shopping rather than the husband. Most men I know that aren't going to be interested in a "husband horse" also are not going to be letting their wife pick out their horse either. 

Rather than just "bomb proof" it also tends to indicate, at least around here, that its a good trail plodder of a larger size. Its not going to be fancy and its not going to win you a competition.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

smrobs said:


> LOL, Change, I'm not so different from you. Whenever I see anything that implies well broke, I just keep on looking unless I'm looking for someone else.
> 
> When I look to buy a horse, I want something that is, at _most_, halter broke. I hate riding/training horses that have had another rider before me because I generally end up having to undo a bunch of stuff before I can get them to where I want them to start....and they never seem quite as good as the ones that nobody else has ever ridden.
> 
> Heck, the last 5 horses I got (only 1 of whom I actually paid money for...a whopping $125 LOL), only 1 had ever even been handled. He was gift from some friends, a really broke 12 year old QH. Nice horse, but not my type so I gave him to my nephew when his horse died. Dobe was a 3 year old unhandled stud, Rafe was born on my place, Taz I got when he was a weanling and had been handled but knew nothing at all including how to lead, and Talyn was completely and totally feral when I got her as a yearling.


 This got me to thinking. The last 5 or 6 I had either were born at my place or bought in as yearlings. LOL. Sort of like dogs, there. I don't like inheriting others' bad habits. Prefer to introduce my own!

As for breaking husbands - maybe that's why I don't have one anymore? :twisted:


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Cherie said:


> I can straighten out a bronc and can't even get the old man to put the toilet seat down. Geesh!


Well, I could say that some of us are smart enough to have learned to always check that the toilet seat is in the appropriate position for whatever we plan to do


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

as a guy..i can say that yes..most barns i have been at..have been mainly women..i used to get very odd looks..or even looks that reminded me of the looks horses get when theyre being examined before purchase lol..needless to say..we equestrian men are a rare breed these days..especially when riding english..which is my preferred discipline...no horn to be rammed into my no no area if the horse decides to slam on the brakes unexpectedly...happened when i was 13...lesson learned..lots..and lots..of ice packs...


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok, I have my sense of humor back about me, I get for the most part the jest of "husband broke" and can laugh about it again, but between my mother being in town (retired LtCol. PhD in psychology, no clue why I waste time and $ on horses), puppy buyers all over, and this woman trying to buy a horse I'm not selling then busting my chops about "husband broke" horses. I guess all that stuck out was the term husband broke. 

Anyhow it has been an enjoyable read.

As far as "broke" husbands........ Well good luck

Jim


----------



## jamesdean57 (Feb 2, 2013)

Iv'e been married twice and was a broke husband both times.:lol:


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

I've wanted to comment on this thread several times.
I have refrained but I will say this, my horse is "husband broke".

Several of the women have tried to ride him.
This has not gone well, not sure why, lots of bucking once they are on.

My daughter is the only one who can manage to keep him calm and easy.
She has road him a few times this year for some lengthy rides, no issues.

Gaited racker, moderate contact and give him some room.

As for my location men & women are about 50/50.
Strictly trail riding for me.

Regarding potty training, I put the seat down and the lid.
I feel this is fair to all. Lift what you need. _Geesh!_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Maryland Rider said:


> Regarding potty training, I put the seat down and the lid.
> I feel this is fair to all. Lift what you need. _Geesh!_


Ahh but can you hang a new roll of paper when needed, not so much CAN you, as do you?


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> Ahh but can you hang a new roll of paper when needed, not so much CAN you, as do you?


My wife gave me my own bathroom..... If i don't do it no one will:shock::shock:

Jim


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> Ahh but can you hang a new roll of paper when needed, not so much CAN you, as do you?


Yep. And even hang it the right way around. And get a new roll out of the cupboard before the old one is completely gone 

As was said, if I don't do it, no one will.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

jamesqf said:


> Yep. And even hang it the right way around.



:rofl::rofl: Now there is another age old debate, which is the right way around? As long as the thing is hung up, I really don't give a sh errr whatsit which way around it is.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl::rofl: Now there is another age old debate, which is the right way around? As long as the thing is hung up, I really don't give a sh errr whatsit which way around it is.


Oh, it matters. I HATE having to fix it.


----------

